# Why does it feel sluggish and laggy?



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello guys, for a really odd reason, I keep feeling laggyness. Like whenever I'm in desktop and I start selecting items, I see the blue box kind of have delays. I have two screens, so I can multitask with the windows. However, I notice that it has delays whenever I maximize the window or make it fit the side. I've recently got my new parts and it was running perfectly in the beginning. But now I start to see these flaws.

My specs are:
AMD FX 4350 @ 4.20ghz, did not OC
Rip jaws, 8gb ram, 
500gb harddrive + 260 harddrive
Asus M5A97 LE R2.0
750W PSU
msi gtx 560

I mean, these aren't the best parts but I am certain that it suppose to run better without those flaws. I ran spyware checks, were normal. My memory is not anywhere full.Please help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let's take a look at your system temperatures. Follow this guide here: 

How to check your system temperatures | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Is the ram all exactly the same make and model numbers (notice I did not say speed)?
What make and model Psu?


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the two temperatures up. One is Idle and one is at gaming. 

@Rich M: I have a corsair 750FW PSU and my ram sticks are 2x4gb of Ripjaws. and its the same from the box.

The main thing is that it feels like it takes too long to maximize windows or put it at the other side of the screen. Like after I put it on the corner of the screen, it waits freezes then in 1-1.25 seconds it looks normal again. Thanks guys appreciate for the help


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

If this helps, this is the report from CPU-Z


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I am leaning towards the psu but again what is the model #? I have a feeling its a CX which is a poor quality psu.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Temps are a tad high but nothing too bad. Voltages, however, are low. I would suspect a failing PSU as well. The brand would certainly help, you can find the model number on the side of the PSU.


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

@Rich-M and @Masterchiefxx17: It's a Corsair TX750W , really? it might be my PSU?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah sadly they change mfgrs all the time and its hard to say which one that is but
the actual makers recently have been pretty bad mainly Chicony and Cwt. How old is it?


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps 3years? I found out that only my google chrome does this problem. 

-I remembered that I deleted something called Lizard something and it affected google chrome. Now it is causing this. I tried uninstall and reinstalling it but results are the same, any ideas? TY


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well that's another story. I would remove all addons and uninstall and reinstall Chrome and add back any addons slowly so you can observe the affect.


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhs, I did that, but its still like this. T.T What should I dooo?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You wouldn't happen to have a second power supply to test with would you?


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually don't. I reformatted my hardrive and reinstall google chrome. Same thing, its a little faster, but still have those short delays. I'm not trying to be a douche but with those specs, I should be able to multitask and browse with no problem. T.T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am going to recommend a new PSU then. Stick with Seasonic or XFX branded PSUs when buying a new one.


----------



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I would be safe with Corsair T.T, I mean I play games and there wasn't problems.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As Rich pointed out above, Corsair has switched to a low quality manufacturer for their PSUs called CWT. They used to be high quality Seasonic made Corsair PSUs, but Corsair has deiced that they needed more money and their customers don't need such a high quality PSU.


----------

